# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Nét độc đáo ở Pompano Beach - Du lịch Mỹ

## nguyetnt

- Được đặt tên theo một loài cá nhiệt đới ở địa phương, Pompano Beach được hình thành vào năm 1880. Vị trí của thành phố nằm dọc theo bờ biển Gold Coast của Florida làm cho nó trở thành thiên đường cho du khách và những người đam mê giải trí.




Với hơn 20 công viên rộng lớn, các khu thể thao như tennis, bơi lội hay những hoạt động ngoài trời khác cũng trở thành nét độc đáo của vùng đất biển này. Ngoài ra, Pompano Beach Fishing Rodeo – giải đấu môn thể thao câu cá nước mặn lớn nhất miền Nam Florida – là một sự kiện được tổ chức hàng năm, thu hút hàng ngàn khách dụ lịch đến tham gia.




Ánh nắng dịu nhẹ trên bãi biển






Bạn cũng có thể trông thấy các loài chim dọc bãi biển
Đến với Pompano Beach, điều đó có nghĩa là bạn đã đến mảnh đất của ánh nắng mặt trời rực rỡ, của những con sóng bất tận, của một bờ cát trắng êm ả buổi trưa hè. Một chuyến viếng thăm ngắn đến bãi biển xinh đẹp này mang đến cho du khách nhiều điều mới mẻ hất dẫn và thú vị. Hơn thế nữa, chỉ cần lái xe một đoạn ngắn về phía nam, Ft.Lauderdale sẵn sàng chào đón bạn đến khám phá.

Ft.Lauderdale - Điểm đến của những kỳ nghỉ




Florida Everglades

 
Đi dọc sông trên du thuyền
Pompano Beach là điểm đến của những ai mong muốn một kỳ nghỉ sôi nổi và tràn đầy ý nghĩa cùng gia đình và bạn bè. Ẩn mình trước vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của Đại Tây Dương, chỉ một vài dặm về phía bắc là du khách có thể thấy ngay Ft.Lauderdale, cộng đồng phía Nam Florida nay chắc chắn sẽ để lại cho bạn nhiều dấu ấn khó quên. Các chuyến du ngoạn Florida Everglades hay thám hiểm đời sống động thực vật biển bằng tàu Jungle Queen Riverboat là những điều du khách không nên bỏ qua khi đến đây. Nếu cảm thấy trò đò đen của mình đang may mắn thì du khách có thể đến sòng bạc Hard Rock Casino để vui chơi giải trí và thưởng thức các món ngon được phục vụ tại nơi này.

 
Một lớp tập lặn

 
Thả câu trên cầu cảng


Chuẩn bị cho trò chơi lướt ván
Pompano Beach cũng có rất nhiều hoạt động ngoài trời như câu cá, bơi lội, trượt tuyết, lái máy bay phản lực, lướt ván hay chèo thuyền dọc theo con đường thủy có tên Intracoastal Waterway, những bữa tối lãng mạn và mua sắm thỏa thích ở trung tâm thương mại Sawgrass Mills Mall. Tất cả đều có sẵn ở Pompano Beach, Florida.


Sawgrass Mills Mall
Mẹo nhỏ khi đi du lịch đến Pompano Beach

-    Đồ vật cá nhân nên mang theo là ống lặn (thở), chân vịt bơi và mặt nạ.
-    Điểm đến thu hút nhất: bãi biển đầy nắng của Pompano Beach tràn đầy sức sống với những hoạt động dành riêng cho trẻ em và người lớn.
-   Thời điểm đến tốt nhất: mùa đông – khi mà các thành phố khác của Mỹ chìm trong thời kỳ băng giá thì bạn có thể tận hưởng việc tắm nắng tuyệt vời ở Nam Florida.

----------


## lunas2

còn chim kia tên j vậy nhỉ? mà câu cá ở Biển dc sao ta

----------


## thientai206

uầy, nước biển trong không chịu được

----------


## dung89

du lịch ở đây nhiều dịch vụ thía

----------

